# Maignan: pesanti insulti da un "tifoso" della Juve. Video.



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)

Maignan apostrofato con insulti vergognosi "Negr.., scimmia" durante il riscaldamento allo Juventus Stadium da un "tifoso" bianconero probabilmente ubriaco, dal timbro di voce.

*Video da "Storie Silenti" QUI -)* twitter.com/i/status/1440037751567441932


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maignan apostrofato con insulti vergognosi "Negr.., scimmia" durante il riscaldamento allo Juventus Stadium da un "tifoso" bianconero probabilmente ubriaco, dal timbro di voce.
> 
> *Video da "Storie Silenti" QUI -)* /twitter.com/i/status/1440037751567441932



Fossi stato in lui sarei salito in curva e gli avrei dato un cartone in faccia


----------



## Freddy Manson (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maignan apostrofato con insulti vergognosi "Negr.., scimmia" durante il riscaldamento allo Juventus Stadium da un "tifoso" bianconero probabilmente ubriaco, dal timbro di voce.
> 
> *Video da "Storie Silenti" QUI -)* /twitter.com/i/status/1440037751567441932


Poveraccio... intendo il """""tifoso""""".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2021)

Questi idioti è meglio che si preparino ad applaudire le papere di Dollarumma quando tra qualche mese sarà tra i loro pali.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maignan apostrofato con insulti vergognosi "Negr.., scimmia" durante il riscaldamento allo Juventus Stadium da un "tifoso" bianconero probabilmente ubriaco, dal timbro di voce.
> 
> *Video da "Storie Silenti" QUI -)* /twitter.com/i/status/1440037751567441932


Tifosi stupidi c'è ne sono dappertutto, ma quelli juventini appartengono al l'élite.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2021)

ovviamente durante le telecronache e nei commenti post partita si continua a far finta di non sentire ciò che avviene SOLO allo juventus stadium ad OGNI rinvio del portiere di qualsiasi squadra contro la juve
e si è udito distintamente anche ieri sera

l'unica cosa buona del covid è che questa feccia per un anno e mezzo non si è sentita


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2021)

qui la curva non la squalificano tranquilli


----------



## _ET_ (21 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Tifosi stupidi c'è ne sono dappertutto, ma quelli juventini appartengono al l'élite.


Se ci fosse una champions per questo,sarebbero i favoriti.ma non la vincerebbero cmq


----------



## Baba (21 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ovviamente durante le telecronache e nei commenti post partita si continua a far finta di non sentire ciò che avviene SOLO allo juventus stadium ad OGNI rinvio del portiere di qualsiasi squadra contro la juve
> e si è udito distintamente anche ieri sera
> 
> l'unica cosa buona del covid è che questa feccia per un anno e mezzo non si è sentita


Cosa si sente al rinvio del portiere? Di solito si dice “mer*a” tutti in coro. Lo fanno in tutti gli stadi


----------



## Zenos (21 Settembre 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Cosa si sente al rinvio del portiere? Di solito si dice “mer*a” tutti in coro. Lo fanno in tutti gli stadi


Mai sentito a San Siro. Al cessum invece è il loro marchio di fabbrica,lo facevano anche i bambini che fecero entrare lo scorso anno.


----------



## Baba (21 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mai sentito a San Siro. Al cessum invece è il loro marchio di fabbrica,lo facevano anche i bambini che fecero entrare lo scorso anno.


Ogni tanto può capirare di sentirlo pure a San siro. La differenza è che i nostri tifosi hanno molti cori e cantano per 90 minuti mentre al cessum hanno il solito coro che fanno partite al massimo 2/3 volte e quindi provano a compensare infierendo contro il portiere.


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maignan apostrofato con insulti vergognosi "Negr.., scimmia" durante il riscaldamento allo Juventus Stadium da un "tifoso" bianconero probabilmente ubriaco, dal timbro di voce.
> 
> *Video da "Storie Silenti" QUI -)* twitter.com/i/status/1440037751567441932


Non mi sembra che Maignan sia il
tipo che si faccia spaventare o mettere in soggezione. Alla fine questo pseudo tifoso non ha raggiunto nessun obiettivo tranne perdere la dignità in diretta TV


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Settembre 2021)

In genere si dice "tale padre tale figlio",quì invece calza "tale società tale tifoso."


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maignan apostrofato con insulti vergognosi "Negr.., scimmia" durante il riscaldamento allo Juventus Stadium da un "tifoso" bianconero probabilmente ubriaco, dal timbro di voce.
> 
> *Video da "Storie Silenti" QUI -)* twitter.com/i/status/1440037751567441932


Ovviamente la figc aprirà un fascicolo per stabilire i danni di immagine che ha subito la juve.
Maignan si prepari a pagare una pesante multa.

P.S. ma il caso suarez??


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la figc aprirà un fascicolo per stabilire i danni di immagine che ha subito la juve.
> Maignan si prepari a pagare una pesante multa.
> 
> P.S. ma il caso suarez??


Il caso Suarez???Quel caso in cui un ministro usò la messaggistica per sollecitare l'illecito?


----------



## sunburn (21 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mai sentito a San Siro. Al cessum invece è il loro marchio di fabbrica,lo facevano anche i bambini che fecero entrare lo scorso anno.


Basterebbe che i tifosi avversari si mettessero d’accordo per gridare “JUVE” subito prima del loro “M…A”.
Sarebbe epico.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Basterebbe che i tifosi avversari si mettessero d’accordo per gridare “JUVE” subito prima del loro “M…A”.
> Sarebbe epico.


Stanne certo che qualcuno ci arriverà a farlo.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maignan apostrofato con insulti vergognosi "Negr.., scimmia" durante il riscaldamento allo Juventus Stadium da un "tifoso" bianconero probabilmente ubriaco, dal timbro di voce.
> 
> *Video da "Storie Silenti" QUI -)* twitter.com/i/status/1440037751567441932


Attendo il comunicato del Milan, non è che alcuni possono essere piu razzisti di altri


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Cosa si sente al rinvio del portiere? Di solito si dice “mer*a” tutti in coro. Lo fanno in tutti gli stadi


assolutamente no, perchè in altri stadi quando succede è sempre motivato da comportamenti antecedenti del portiere avversario (proteste reiterate, perdita di tempo, gesti antisportivi, dichiarazioni prepartita, ex di turno lasciatosi male etc) mentre lì è del tutto gratuito e indipendente dalla persona
chiaramente è sempre deprecabile, ma una ratio almeno al contrario del "tifo" bianconero
e viene fatto anche dai bambini che pensano sia divertente vedendo gli adulti insieme


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> In genere si dice "tale padre tale figlio",quì invece calza "tale società tale tifoso."


Mai verità fu più assoluta.

Però puoi dire anche da nonno in figlio in nipote.

Preferisco discutere di calcio con una sedia e non con uno juventino.


----------



## ilPresidente (21 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maignan apostrofato con insulti vergognosi "Negr.., scimmia" durante il riscaldamento allo Juventus Stadium da un "tifoso" bianconero probabilmente ubriaco, dal timbro di voce.
> 
> *Video da "Storie Silenti" QUI -)* twitter.com/i/status/1440037751567441932



Questo non è sfottò né goliardia. E' becero razzismo. L'ubriachezza non è un'attenuante ma un'aggravante imho.
Per queste persone che vedon onello stadio il catino in cui vomitare la loro inadeguatezza vorrei l'allontanamento per 1 anno durante il quale fargli fare servizio civile c/o un ospedale di periferia, oppure alla distribuzione pasti per i poveri. Obbligo di presenza.


----------



## ilPresidente (21 Settembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Questo non è sfottò né goliardia. E' becero razzismo. L'ubriachezza non è un'attenuante ma un'aggravante imho.
> Per queste persone che vedon onello stadio il catino in cui vomitare la loro inadeguatezza vorrei l'allontanamento per 1 anno durante il quale fargli fare servizio civile c/o un ospedale di periferia, oppure alla distribuzione pasti per i poveri. Obbligo di presenza.



Per la cronaca, non sono un adepto BLM. Per me ALL Lifes metter. Condanno il razzismo al contrario anche verso i 'bianchi' che ora va di moda.

MA certe affermazioni dimostrano solo che non si ha un rapporto sereno con il prossimo e se stessi, se si avverte la necessità di sminuire e screditare un altro uomo per il colore della pelle significa aver perso senso critico e/o della realtà.


----------



## claudiop77 (21 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maignan apostrofato con insulti vergognosi "Negr.., scimmia" durante il riscaldamento allo Juventus Stadium da un "tifoso" bianconero probabilmente ubriaco, dal timbro di voce.
> 
> *Video da "Storie Silenti" QUI -)* twitter.com/i/status/1440037751567441932


Da individuare e punire severamente


----------



## Giangy (21 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maignan apostrofato con insulti vergognosi "Negr.., scimmia" durante il riscaldamento allo Juventus Stadium da un "tifoso" bianconero probabilmente ubriaco, dal timbro di voce.
> 
> *Video da "Storie Silenti" QUI -)* twitter.com/i/status/1440037751567441932


Certi personaggi sono la rovina del calcio... Se uno è già ubriaco non dovrebbe manco entrare allo stadio, purtroppo controllano solo dove vogliono, come in tutte le cose.


----------



## sunburn (21 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Stanne certo che qualcuno ci arriverà a farlo.


Io già lo faccio quando vedo in tv le partite della Nazionale e dei gobbi.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maignan apostrofato con insulti vergognosi "Negr.., scimmia" durante il riscaldamento allo Juventus Stadium da un "tifoso" bianconero probabilmente ubriaco, dal timbro di voce.
> 
> *Video da "Storie Silenti" QUI -)* twitter.com/i/status/1440037751567441932


Con tutte le telecamere che ci sono negli stadi se vogliono li trovano sti infami. Daspo a vita e obbligo di firma per ogni partita. Vedrai come si divertono


----------



## davidelynch (21 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mai sentito a San Siro. Al cessum invece è il loro marchio di fabbrica,lo facevano anche i bambini che fecero entrare lo scorso anno.



Io li capisco alla fine è la prima parola che imparano tifando quella monnezza di squadra.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Maignan apostrofato con insulti vergognosi "Negr.., scimmia" durante il riscaldamento allo Juventus Stadium da un "tifoso" bianconero probabilmente ubriaco, dal timbro di voce.
> 
> *Video da "Storie Silenti" QUI -)* twitter.com/i/status/1440037751567441932




Per curiosità sono andato a controllare i profili social di Gianni Ri(c)otta, Tommaso Labate, Bottura, Polito, ed altri "benpensanti" che dopo la famosa lite Ibra vs Lukaku del gennaio scorso con la bava alla bocca avevano scritto decine di post indignati chiedendo che il fasciorassista Ibra venisse squalificato per mesi e, se possibile, fustigato in piazza Duomo.

Ebbene tutto tace. Evidentemente il razzismo si invoca se ciò può produrre un "utile". Altrimenti non è una cosa su cui perderci tempo. 

Inoltre mi sorge anche un altro dubbio: non è che stanno zitti anche perché ci son di mezzo gli Agnelli? Chissà............... probabilmente son troppo perfido


----------

